# John Deere Tractor HELP!!



## DoubleTake (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok..  I don't know where to post this as it is my first post....So we are looking into getting two cows this year Yay!!  .. a jersey and an angus.. but with the cows my husband wants a tractor! We are looking and thinking of purchasing an older model made in Germany... It is a 1966-1967 model 710 .. We are driving out to see it tomorrow! The owner says it has some minor transmission problems but works fine.. I called around and talked to a John Deere rep and he said that you can not purchase any tranny stuff in the united states for that paticular model?? Does anyone know if this is true or not?? Are we looking at a lemon that can never be fixed or...??

HELP! Thanks in advance!


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 24, 2010)

My son-in-law is a diesel mechanic for a large JD store in MN.  He says this is true.  Just bite the bullet and buy a new one.  You'll get a warranty, and it'll be a lot better than a '60's model.


----------



## DoubleTake (Jul 24, 2010)

OK! Sniff!! Thanks!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 24, 2010)

Yep, when we looked at JD tractors 10 years ago, we compared all the different brands.  JD really holds it's value.

10 years later it still "runs like a deer".

The only thing my DH wishes is that he''d got a little bit bigger one.  His is a 36 HP with the front end loader.  He uses it for everything.

DonnaBelle


----------



## DoubleTake (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, DonnaBelle..
You are right I think that the JD is the way to go! I just don't know if we can afford a brand new one! Not that it would be twisting my husbands arm to get a new one!! Thanks for the input on the hp! Certainly want one to pull all those implements!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 24, 2010)

When we bought ours, I wanted to just pay for it, but in order to get insurance on it, we had to finance it.

So, that's what we did, and it's a good thing, because it was about 2 years old and DH was working on it and a chain broke and dropped something else on it he was working on, and did $2,000.00 worth of damage to the hood of it. YIKES>

Anyway it was about $22,000  new, and we financed part of it for very low interest and had the insurance on it HOORAY!!

Good luck, and enjoy your cows.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jul 24, 2010)

Another option would be to buy a used one that parts are available for in the US.  We went to auctions and researched prices, then bid on a few used models until we ultimately got our John Deere.  We bought a 1982 with only 350 hours on it in 2003, for much less than a new one would have cost, and it has been a true John Deere.  No problems, always runs, and we are so glad we got it - it's been a backsaver time and time again.


----------



## john in wa (Jul 24, 2010)

you can get parts for most any brand tractor. there is a really good site you can go to called Yesterdaystractors.com and trust me you will be able to find any part you need with the help of those great tractor guys.


----------



## clebouef (Jul 31, 2010)

have had JD tractor all my life and was always pleased with them very good machine. But before you plunk down that jd GREEN money look into mahindra just bought a new one last year at a savings of about 3500 over jd of same size equipment etc.


----------



## DoubleTake (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks clebouef! I will  be looking into the Mahindra!


----------



## judyc (Sep 12, 2010)

I've got a JD850 from the 80's. The only thing I would add to it would be a bucket. That is so handy! Get one with a bucket--It will save you lot's of effort!


----------



## goodhors (Sep 12, 2010)

Tractor ENVY!!  A machine with a bucket!!

Someday we WILL have another machine with a bucket!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 21, 2010)

If your looking for an older second hand tractor with loader consider buying them seperate as loader tractors are put through the paces down on the farm. Anything from bulldozing and sweeping out orchards to demolishion jobs take their toll. Just make sure the loader is correct one for the tractor. Just a thought that might help


----------

